# PIC HEAVY My Ex Mines R33 GTR then to now!



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi Folks

People have requested more pics so I though I would add these few.

when I bought it in late September 2009 it was sound but very rough and tatty all over.
Outside 


















Engine bay. This was very scruffy indeed!




































Interior. Standard and in average condition




















and after rebuild Sept 2009 to Jan 2010

Outside. Here are collection of pics from all over the car


















































































Engine bay. Done in a very small garage as one of these pictures shows very clearly and sparayed with spray cans!


























































































































































this was the garage size in which all the engine bay and front end was prepared and painted in before re-assembling! F***in small when working in it thats for sure!



















Interior. Totally transformed and a few gadgets installed






































Exterior and engine bay on show. This car gets used and abused as you can see but ALWAYS looked after!!!!!











































































comments welcome as you can always improve and not all things are to everyones taste!!

the whole album is here if you wnat to see more in detail pics
http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e296/Mad...;cpZZ1QQtppZZ20


Cheers

Martyn aka Mad Maxd 200!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Car looks spot on...clearly a lot of time, effort and cash gone into it and well worth it as thie results speak for themselves.

Interior not to my taste if I am honest but engine / outside ticks the boxes...great job.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

looks great,
how did you managed to put everywhere a gtr logo? 
were did you get those


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

Tinoush

the leather gaitors were from EBAY and all my stickers are done by my mate at Autodesigns in my home town

cheers

Martyn


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Lot of effort been put into that and i wonder if it is a GTR ....oh wait you have labelled it everywhere possible!!!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

A great turn around..

Not a fan of the white that has been introduced to the interior. I would have left the parts of the dash that have been painted white as they were or perhaps even wrapped them in a carbon fibre effect vinyl.. Or black flock..

But yes, an incredible amount of effort has gone into this as can be so clearly seen. Hats off to you!


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Mad Maxd said:


> Tinoush
> 
> the leather gaitors were from EBAY and all my stickers are done by my mate at Autodesigns in my home town
> 
> ...


yes i found them on google to, i am going to buy a set to.
great stuff


----------



## 400gtr (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done, seems as you have spent equal amount of time on every detail


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Yum yum that looks awesome, car is a credit to you.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Good to see another car rescued and with great attention to detail... well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

nice work martyn,i like the HKS TT and and EVC-S placement, looks really neat.


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks really good Martyn, But Max'd Cavy was and still is what i remember your for. skylines a credit to you mate as all your cars are


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

cheers for the kind comments folks and this car is my favourite one to date and gives me the biggest adrenalin rush ever and is hte fastest thing I've been by a fair way! I lke to think that I do the car the way I like it but that others will appreciate the effort put into the car and like it too! I know people have different likesand dislikes about all cars and I do like to make my car stand out abit! This car gets driven as muchas I can afford to and I love the drag and track time I do with it!

Gary and Amanda -- Long time no see and thankyou for your kind comments matey! How are you and hows hte Jap family suiting you compared to the Mondeo of the past!

thanks to all for you kind comments

Martyn


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Great project, even better you use the car where it is build for!

Keep up the good work


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

Jap life is good, looking to get into a 33 gtr myself, had the evo for 3 years and enjoyed it but the growl of a gtr is calling me


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

^^ I had an evo before the GTR. Chalk and cheese, but i prefer the GTR loads more!^^

Looking clean Martyn. Youve got the engine plaque the wrong way round though!


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

quality work, love what you've done to the engine bay, not to keen on the white painted interior


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

Jimbostir i have since turned hte plaque round to the correct way and well spotted!


thanks for the nice comments folks

cheers

Martyn


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Quality work:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Excellent stuff! Great detail and also great detail in the pics to show how clean it all is, I would be fussy but this is really spot on, fair play


----------

